# HAWAIIAN WHISKEYS



## 808 50th State

Hey Mike,
 I got the idea of posting my Hawaiian Whiskeys from your Oregon Hotalings post, I too love Western Whiskeys and have at least one example of each company except the very rare IMPORTED BY. C.L. RICHARDS & CO. S.I. (Sandwich Island) circa 1858, I believe there are less then 5 known examples...

 HAWAIIAN WHISKEYS FROM THE 50th STATE OF HAWAII: There are many variations of the gloppy tops and tooled tops of the Macfarlane and Peacock Whiskeys...there are only 1 known tooled top of the Love Joy and 2 known tooled top examples of the Hoffschlaeger...The earlier dark amber example supposedly harder to find...

**MACFARLANE & CO HONOLULU *(Applied Top).(circa mid 1890's) 4/5 quart.
**2-W.C. PEACOCK & CO HONOLULU H.I. WINE & LIQUOR MERCHANTS *(2 Applied Tops) one is a     
  red amber (circa late 1880's early 1890's) medium amber (different plate, mid to late 1890's) both are 4pc. 1 pint 9
  oz. (both nicely whittled)
**LOVEJOY & CO. HONOLULU T.H. *(Tooled Top) (circa early 1900's)
* *HOFFSCHLAEGER CO. LTD. HONOLULU *(Tooled Top) (circa early 1900's) earlier example (dark amber) 

 Thanks for looking...aloha Earl


----------



## 808 50th State

*


----------



## 808 50th State

*


----------



## bottlekid76

Awesome!!

 ~Tim


----------



## bostaurus

Those are very Western whiskeys...can't get much farther west.  They are beautiful and, I imagine, quiet hard to find.


----------



## 808 50th State

Tim...Thanks for looking...

 Melinda: Thanks for the nice comments...some Hawaiian Whiskeys are more common then others, there are also different variations that make some more scarce, The globby top Hawaiian Whiskeys are very desirable here in Hawaii and the older Peacocks is very popular because of the crudeness and whittle to them...


----------



## CALDIGR2

Mahalo, Earl, for showing those beauties. Holy Moly, that MacFarlane is a SMOKER! The others are sweet, too. Love the red Peacock. I have a Lovejoy that was dug here on the Mainland.

 Aloha, Mike


----------



## 808 50th State

Thanks Mike, my favorite is the Macfarlane...I remember you posting the Love Joy that you dug up in the mainland, sometimes I wonder how the bottle got so far away from it's origin, last year I did dig a nice Kellogg from San Francisco here in Hawaii...
 aloha Earl


----------



## CALDIGR2

Earl, is there a photo of a C. L. Richards bottle? I don't see it in my older Hawaiian bottle books.


----------



## 808 50th State

Mike, 
 The CL RICHARDS is a very plain looking black glass whiskey bottle that has small embossing that goes around the shoulder, (circa 1858), according to the revised Hawaiian Bottles of Long Ago book (1988), there are only 5 or less known good examples of the bottle and the only Hawaiian Bottle that is embossed S.I. (Sandwich Islands), this particular bottle was in the rarity case at last years bottle show...
 aloha Earl


----------



## rockbot

That yellow amber Macfarlane is da bomb!  and the peacock rabbit ear cap is harder then the bottle.[]

 Earl, I need a Lovejoy! lol


----------



## CALDIGR2

> ORIGINAL:  808 50th State
> 
> Mike,
> The CL RICHARDS is a very plain looking black glass whiskey bottle that has small embossing that goes around the shoulder, (circa 1858), according to the revised Hawaiian Bottles of Long Ago book (1988), there are only 5 or less known good examples of the bottle and the only Hawaiian Bottle that is embossed S.I. (Sandwich Islands), this particular bottle was in the rarity case at last years bottle show...
> aloha Earl


  We have a very similar shoulder embossed sixth from SF. It is usually dark green, has a iron pontil and is embossed "Barry & Patton, 114 & 116 Montgomery St, S.F." around the shoulder, much like the Richards. It is a distinct possibility that both are products of the same, possibly Philadelphia, glass house.


----------



## CALDIGR2

> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> That yellow amber Macfarlane is da bomb!  and the peacock rabbit ear cap is harder then the bottle.[]
> 
> Earl, I need a Lovejoy! lol


 I have one that is available. Let me know if you are interested and we can work something out, Tony.


----------



## rockbot

Mike, the yellow macfarlane or the peacock cap?


----------



## CALDIGR2

Sorry, I meant the Lovejoy. I dont' got no Macfarlanes or Peacock caps, Brah.


----------



## bigbadhonu

Awesome bottles Earl and for a minute there I thought that the Richards was yours....lol


----------



## 808 50th State

> ORIGINAL:  bigbadhonu
> 
> Awesome bottles Earl and for a minute there I thought that the Richards was yours....lol.


 LOL...I wish...you know who's bottle that is...M.T.


----------



## rockbot

> ORIGINAL:  CALDIGR2
> 
> Sorry, I meant the Lovejoy. I dont' got no Macfarlanes or Peacock caps, Brah.


 
 [][][]
 I'll pm you.


----------



## sandchip

What a beautiful lineup of whiskeys.


----------

